# Mental Health \ SSRI's - Starting Again After Rough Period



## metalchord (Jul 12, 2022)

l
I've been playing guitar ever since I was 12, and then move to electric guitar and got very good at it, at the age of 30 I tried my first antidepressants and it actually made me more creative and got me into music production \ composing, I started to get good at it and landed several gigs with big trailer libraries, when I stopped the meds my passion to create music was diminished ,I could still create but it was more hard, boring and scary, on the other end I was able to work on myself be more connected to myself and work on my mental health.

Now I'm 8 months off meds , the side effects were annoying and I wanted to see how I'm doing without meds, in the beginning it was rough but the more time as past I worked on my issues which was mainly depression and anxity self image issues and I am much better now , I have trouble sleeping to some extent and my mood is sometime low but my functioning as a human is ok, I have less motivation and I'm not enjoying things I used to do like composing and playing video games. ( dysthymia ?)
I'm at the point where I want to start meds again (very low dose (cipralex) which I used to take) . I beilive I will get back to music creation because of this and be more passionate about life. 
I have love-hate relationships with SSRI's because when I am on them I am able to enjoy life more but on the other hand I'm more disconnected from myself and I'm ok with being lonely playing video games at my house.
I'm sharing this story as I know many of you struggle with mental health with some degree and I want to hear what you have to say from your own experience..
Thanks for listening!


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 14, 2022)

I started SSRI's in July of 2020 after years of untreated anxiety exploded outward in a series of massive panic attacks that borderline paralyzed me and I was afraid I'd be dead within the month. The first few weeks of Lexapro were rough, like really rough, I feel like I had a random assortment of side effects every few days. Eventually it stabilized though, and the meds + therapy had allowed me to start moving forward from it.

Fast forward to now, I'm still on lexapro but I will say it has given me worse stomach problems then I used to have (and I had bad ones), however it has really kept a lid on panic attacks. I still get bouts of anxiety but no major panic attacks like I had been experiencing without it. Emotionally I definitely am blunted, however it has one side effect of making me so tired that I rarely have insomnia anymore (I'm usually dozing off by 9:45 when without it I would be up till 11-12 or later). That being said my mood is very day-by-day and right now i'm in my peak "depressive" state as I absolutely loathe summer.

I have thought about trialing without the lexapro but I'm not willing to risk those panic attacks coming back en force, so I'm staying on it. In the past two years I went from being diagnosed with ADHD to being diagnosed with ADHD, GAD, MDD, OCD, Panic Disorder, and Social Anxiety Disorder. There were many warning signs as I grew up that I just didn't have the ability to understand, but at least knowing it now means I finally have answers to many questions I had about my weird behaviors while growing up.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 17, 2022)

I've been on one or another anti-depressant for around seven years now. The side effects have been distinctly unpleasant along the way. At one point, I would keep freezing mid action - like getting stuck half way across the room when I was trying to go to the bathroom. Audio hallucinations/vivid dreams (I'm not sure which, as these always happened at night). All sorts. But my current medication, Duloxetine seems to be working for one thing. It doesn't stop me playing or composing music. I have a terrible time trying to read or watch films or television, or to do anything really for a sustained period of time. But at least I got music back.

I wouldn't want to risk ceasing to take medication as I think I'm likely to try to kill myself again. I'm often minded to do so even with the medication; but it does blunt the edges. I really miss being able to cry as that could be a good way of letting emotions out a bit; but instead they stay inside, muted but dangerous.

Still, I'm pretty content with where I am, relatively speaking. Though I do miss being able to work for a living.

Thank you both for sharing your stories. I put off reading them for several days until I was feeling reasonably good; but it was very helpful to read about other people's different yet similar issues.


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 17, 2022)

When I was 30, I tried to off myself with alcohol and 48 sleeping pills. All I got for my effort was 2 months in the loony bin. They had me on Sinequan and Lithium but all I did was gain weight. As the years went by, I was diagnosed not only with depression and anxiety but PTSD, Autism, Bipolar I Disorder, Misophonia as well as medical issues that got me SSDI. 

As it turned out, I was allergic to every pill I was prescribed. My reactions went from dyskinesia to vertigo to excessive dry mouth. I started walking naked around town and supermarkets. I broke into a bank and the police station. Yeah, I've spent some time in psych hospitals and jails. In the small town where I live now, there is no psychiatrist. My doc and I agree I can do without psycho pills as long as I avoid my trigger - people. It seems to be working so far.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jul 17, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I broke into a bank and the police station.


Just out of my own curiosity, but how the fuck did you break into a police station?


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I've been on one or another anti-depressant for around seven years now. The side effects have been distinctly unpleasant along the way. At one point, I would keep freezing mid action - like getting stuck half way across the room when I was trying to go to the bathroom. Audio hallucinations/vivid dreams (I'm not sure which, as these always happened at night). All sorts. But my current medication, Duloxetine seems to be working for one thing. It doesn't stop me playing or composing music. I have a terrible time trying to read or watch films or television, or to do anything really for a sustained period of time. But at least I got music back.
> 
> I wouldn't want to risk ceasing to take medication as I think I'm likely to try to kill myself again. I'm often minded to do so even with the medication; but it does blunt the edges. I really miss being able to cry as that could be a good way of letting emotions out a bit; but instead they stay inside, muted but dangerous.
> 
> ...


I was on Adderall since 10th grade until about a year and a half ago, when I had to stop taking it because my body pretty much punished me for using it. As someone with ADHD, it's very difficult to concentrate fully without it. However, since being off of it, I have a more normal body weight (was 125 lbs, am now 142ish) and it seems like I never have to worry about being sleepy for bed any more because 99% of the time I'm in bed at 9 and I lay there watching things for about an hour and I usually just crash afterwards.

Of course, I had a stark reminder yesterday during dinner that medication won't magically fix me. Nothing like a mid-dinner panic attack that ruins a good meal and then paralyzes you with fear afterwards. In a way it's depressing, considering each time I have an attack I think back to 2 years ago (this month actually) where the panic attacks were so bad I thought I couldn't be alone for fear of dying or needing to go to the ER. Then you wake up the next morning and your stomach is shit, you're on edge because you don't feel 100%, and you were battling a migraine for the last two days to complicate things further.

Unfortunately I've learned that while it'd be great to never have these issues, they are what makes me... well, me. As they say, without darkness there can't be light.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 17, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> I was on Adderall since 10th grade until about a year and a half ago, when I had to stop taking it because my body pretty much punished me for using it. As someone with ADHD, it's very difficult to concentrate fully without it. However, since being off of it, I have a more normal body weight (was 125 lbs, am now 142ish) and it seems like I never have to worry about being sleepy for bed any more because 99% of the time I'm in bed at 9 and I lay there watching things for about an hour and I usually just crash afterwards.
> 
> Of course, I had a stark reminder yesterday during dinner that medication won't magically fix me. Nothing like a mid-dinner panic attack that ruins a good meal and then paralyzes you with fear afterwards. In a way it's depressing, considering each time I have an attack I think back to 2 years ago (this month actually) where the panic attacks were so bad I thought I couldn't be alone for fear of dying or needing to go to the ER. Then you wake up the next morning and your stomach is shit, you're on edge because you don't feel 100%, and you were battling a migraine for the last two days to complicate things further.
> 
> Unfortunately I've learned that while it'd be great to never have these issues, they are what makes me... well, me. As they say, without darkness there can't be light.


Medication is never right; and no medication is never right; and there's no inbetween. But finding a balance that doesn't hurt too much and lets you do the things important to you is marvellous.

I wish I'd course-corrected earlier; I loved the research I did as an academic, but I needed to be focusing on art. I might not have managed any better, but there would have been more consolation when things were working. Still, even I can't work again, at least I had a taste of being an independent adult or a little while; and at least I get to spend my time writing music instead of dealing with emails.

Yep, there's light!


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 17, 2022)

@Roger Newton - I was homeless, naked, off my meds, cold (it was the middle of winter), locked out of my car and spiraling out of control. I took a boulder and heaved it through a bank's window hoping to trigger an alarm so the police could take me off the street. About 10/15 minutes later, when I realized the police wasn't coming - and after passersby snapped pictures of me because I was naked - I used a rock to break a different window in the bank, thinking maybe the first one didn't trigger a silent alarm. Five minutes later, I just went to a nearby supermarket and used their phone to call 911 on myself. I was picked up and whisked off to the special mental section of the county jail. My avatar is no accident.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 17, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> @Roger Newton - I was homeless, naked, off my meds, cold (it was the middle of winter), locked out of my car and spiraling out of control. I took a boulder and heaved it through a bank's window hoping to trigger an alarm so the police could take me off the street. About 10/15 minutes later, when I realized the police wasn't coming - and after passersby snapped pictures of me because I was naked - I used a rock to break a different window in the bank, thinking maybe the first one didn't trigger a silent alarm. Five minutes later, I just went to a nearby supermarket and used their phone to call 911 on myself. I was picked up and whisked off to the special mental section of the county jail. My avatar is no accident.


There's something to be said for persistance: try, try, try again - and finally get a cell. That was a pretty dire position to be in.


----------



## metalchord (Jul 24, 2022)

HI 
I'm blown away by your stories, I guess everybody have something going in life.
unfortunatly, tried Lexapro (cipralex) again and got horrendous stomach pain, which I haven't got the first time I was on them, Iv'e stopped, I'm ok... so I'm doing less music composition and more guitar playing, doing my daily walks, and connecting with people.
I guess the trailer libraries will have to wait.
I'm not sure I want to try another antdepressants unless my situtaion is bad, I'm very sensetive to meds. right now I'm funcioning ok, living each day.. will see..


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 24, 2022)

metalchord said:


> HI
> I'm blown away by your stories, I guess everybody have something going in life.
> unfortunatly, tried Lexapro (cipralex) again and got horrendous stomach pain, which I haven't got the first time I was on them, Iv'e stopped, I'm ok... so I'm doing less music composition and more guitar playing, doing my daily walks, and connecting with people.
> I guess the trailer libraries will have to wait.
> I'm not sure I want to try another antdepressants unless my situtaion is bad, I'm very sensetive to meds. right now I'm funcioning ok, living each day.. will see..


The first few weeks on Lexapro were ROUGH. I had bad stomach problems. I eased into it starting with 5mg for a week then 10mg and I still got so many stomach problems. If you push through it (harder than sounds like, I know) they will get better. My psychiatrist also gave me Xanax to help get through the hellish few weeks of starting an SSRI. I didn't end up using many because I was paranoid I'd get addicted. Might be worth exploring. You got this ❤️


----------



## ryst (Jul 24, 2022)

metalchord said:


> l
> I've been playing guitar ever since I was 12, and then move to electric guitar and got very good at it, at the age of 30 I tried my first antidepressants and it actually made me more creative and got me into music production \ composing, I started to get good at it and landed several gigs with big trailer libraries, when I stopped the meds my passion to create music was diminished ,I could still create but it was more hard, boring and scary, on the other end I was able to work on myself be more connected to myself and work on my mental health.
> 
> Now I'm 8 months off meds , the side effects were annoying and I wanted to see how I'm doing without meds, in the beginning it was rough but the more time as past I worked on my issues which was mainly depression and anxity self image issues and I am much better now , I have trouble sleeping to some extent and my mood is sometime low but my functioning as a human is ok, I have less motivation and I'm not enjoying things I used to do like composing and playing video games. ( dysthymia ?)
> ...


I've struggled a lot with depression from when I was a kid until around my mid 30's. In my late teens I was given zoloft by my doctor who just said I had a chemical imbalance. I couldn't handle that for more than 6 months. Even through my struggles I stayed off meds. My poor wife had to endure a lot of my ups and downs. I tried therapy as well....nothing really helped. Then around 35 I had an experience which really shined a lot on where most of my depression came from. It changed my life and I started to change my behavior. So here we are 10 years later and I'm the happiest and most functional I've ever been. My meds these days are music and mixed marital arts. In fact, jiujitsu alone solved most of my anxiety. If I had to do it all over again, I would have started bjj much earlier. 

I know we are all different and all require different things to help us. From my own personal experience and watching other close people I know struggle with mental health and meds, I do worry about long term use. I always encourage people to try something that requires a lot physical excursion and also look at ways to improve your diet. Sometimes one change spawns many other necessary changes. Of course it's not for everyone, but from personal experience it's helped me a ton. Either way, good luck to you.


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Jul 24, 2022)

Well im one of those guys who was diagnosed with ADHD / more precisely ADD after turning an adult (5 times, plus one ADHD diagnosis as a child, so i guess the diagnostics is somewhat precise, considering i suspected it myself later in my life), and had severe issues with anxiety/depression in the past - to the point of having panic attacks every time i needed to leave the house. Needless to say, alcohol played a certain role in soothing my issues, as did other substances, though in hindsight im glad that they didnt take over a major role. Well, actually they did, but i decided to quit everything besides alcohol asap, as i somehow knew that the path i was on would kill me (not necessarily in a physical sense) sooner or later.

Concering medication, i refused to try SSRIs, anxious of its side effects. Tried other depression medications a few times, and the side effects were unbearable. Tried the usual ADHD medication a few times as well, but everything just made it worse (whereas amphetamine, even legally prescribed in low doses as ADHD medication nowerdays in a few countries like the US, worked like a charm when i did it back in the days ...)

After months and years of frustration with "universal wisdom", i decided to say fuck it and take the matter in my own hands.

Long story short, what happened inbetween? This could be seen as a list of habits one could choose to handle life without SSRIs, as those are _MY_ coping mechanisms, which dont necessarily apply to someone else:

- Regular exercise - in nature! Gladly, i life in a more rural area (which i actually consiously chose to live in). As often as your schedule allows for it, do it. No matter how anxious or depressed i am, after i completely exhaust myself after a long run in the forest, i feel like my brain hits a "reset" button.
- Even if you do still drink, not more than once a week, and just dont overdo it. Honestly, i still overdo it, but at least only once a week 
- Regular schedule. Doing the same things every day in the week, like doing chore X on day Y. This probably helped me the most, even if i did NOT voluntarily chose it and still hate it. Working life just demanded this of me and i actually appreciate the things like "cleaning the bathroom every monday" ive chosen.
- A better caffeine regulation. I feel like i need a low dose of caffeine to function apt, this is why i still refuse to quit, but too much is making me jittery. And ive been doing way too much of it. Not more than 2 cups of coffee a day does the trick for me.


Part B of the post would be about, philosophically speaking, the basic question : Is taking a physical medication, altering physical processes in our bodies, with a felt impact, really easing/changing/healing a deeply felt pain in our "soul" ? Are those biochemical processes taking place the source or* the* consequence of certain circumstances? Personally, without going to deep into this, id lean into the latter, but this topic would demand for more space


----------



## metalchord (Jul 25, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> The first few weeks on Lexapro were ROUGH. I had bad stomach problems. I eased into it starting with 5mg for a week then 10mg and I still got so many stomach problems. If you push through it (harder than sounds like, I know) they will get better. My psychiatrist also gave me Xanax to help get through the hellish few weeks of starting an SSRI. I didn't end up using many because I was paranoid I'd get addicted. Might be worth exploring. You got this ❤️


HI the first time I was on Lexapro I did have gut issue but it was tolerable , I took 5m , this round I even started at 2.5mg and it gave me cramps I couldn't sleep at night , I remmember for the first round of Lexapro I did discontinue because of constipation (who didn't pass) and cramps for time to time. but this time was to hard to handle.
note, see my next reply for onw of the reason I wanted to try meds again.
Thx


----------



## metalchord (Jul 25, 2022)

ryst said:


> I've struggled a lot with depression from when I was a kid until around my mid 30's. In my late teens I was given zoloft by my doctor who just said I had a chemical imbalance. I couldn't handle that for more than 6 months. Even through my struggles I stayed off meds. My poor wife had to endure a lot of my ups and downs. I tried therapy as well....nothing really helped. Then around 35 I had an experience which really shined a lot on where most of my depression came from. It changed my life and I started to change my behavior. So here we are 10 years later and I'm the happiest and most functional I've ever been. My meds these days are music and mixed marital arts. In fact, jiujitsu alone solved most of my anxiety. If I had to do it all over again, I would have started bjj much earlier.
> 
> I know we are all different and all require different things to help us. From my own personal experience and watching other close people I know struggle with mental health and meds, I do worry about long term use. I always encourage people to try something that requires a lot physical excursion and also look at ways to improve your diet. Sometimes one change spawns many other necessary changes. Of course it's not for everyone, but from personal experience it's helped me a ton. Either way, good luck to you.





MarcMahler89 said:


> Well im one of those guys who was diagnosed with ADHD / more precisely ADD after turning an adult (5 times, plus one ADHD diagnosis as a child, so i guess the diagnostics is somewhat precise, considering i suspected it myself later in my life), and had severe issues with anxiety/depression in the past - to the point of having panic attacks every time i needed to leave the house. Needless to say, alcohol played a certain role in soothing my issues, as did other substances, though in hindsight im glad that they didnt take over a major role. Well, actually they did, but i decided to quit everything besides alcohol asap, as i somehow knew that the path i was on would kill me (not necessarily in a physical sense) sooner or later.
> 
> Concering medication, i refused to try SSRIs, anxious of its side effects. Tried other depression medications a few times, and the side effects were unbearable. Tried the usual ADHD medication a few times as well, but everything just made it worse (whereas amphetamine, even legally prescribed in low doses as ADHD medication nowerdays in a few countries like the US, worked like a charm when i did it back in the days ...)
> 
> ...


HI
That's great to hear, I'm defintly into physical excersize, mindfulness CBT
I'm miles better, and can cope without meds, one of the reason I wanted to go back on meds was
that they get me more excited with music, I mean now, I can listen to music now and enjoy it but I don't have the motivation to analyze and create my own music, when I was on meds it was more easier and more fun, but I will not take meds for that reason alone.
It's something with my hearing also everything sounding more soft and pleaseant, no doctor understood what I was talking about..


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 25, 2022)

https://www.netflix.com/title/80229847


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 6, 2022)

@Bee_Abney 

Sorry to hear about your troubles (as well as everyone else’s on this thread) but I have to give you props for your internet alter ego: fun, funny, good natured, upbeat, even handed, helpful etc. Maybe that whole “acting as if” thingie is part of your self care? 

I’ve never taken SSRIs and I won’t, but I’m definitely an intransigent fucker who self medicates with whiskey and gin. (Don’t let the beer in my avatar fool you-beer’s what I drink when I’m not drinking 😉)

I certainly think it’s each person’s choice. One thought-if you (anyone) feels that an SSRI is necessary but has bad reactions to a specific one, why not urge your medical advisor to try another? There’s a spectrum of those medications.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 7, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> @Bee_Abney
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles (as well as everyone else’s on this thread) but I have to give you props for your internet alter ego: fun, funny, good natured, upbeat, even handed, helpful etc. Maybe that whole “acting as if” thingie is part of your self care?
> 
> ...


If you'll forgive the pun (and even if you won't): that's the spirit!

Thanks for the positive words. I'm one of the lucky suicidal depressives in that I never seem to lose my sense of humour. It doesn't always help; but it mostly does, a bit.

As for SSRIs; it is a tough call. I started taking them because I was desperate and stayed on them in order to try to keep my job, so I could demonstrate that I was acting on the medical advice I was receiving them. Now... I guess I'm afraid of returning to the worst of it. So I've been trying to rebuild, little by little. I can't continue working on the drugs, as I'm not sufficiently reliable; but I don't think I could work without them either - I just don't know.

I've tried pretty much every variety. I'm slightly sad that the ones I've ended up stuck on aren't the ones that were causing weight loss... Though, that would have been very bad eventually!


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 7, 2022)

It takes a lot of courage to NOT suicide in the face of deep mental anguish. I’m always admiring of those who stick around. To me, suicide is easy, but living? Ah, that’s another kettle of fish.

John Irving said it well through one of the characters in his novel “The Hotel New Hampshire”. The admonition-“keep passing those open windows.” Indeed.

I’m not a spiritual person, but I send best wishes and fond hopes to all who struggle.
As a self medicating, anti-suicidal depressive who recently lost his wife of 37 years and is pulling himself out of a dark hole, I say hang in there if you can. Take whatever works if anything does. Always remember that where there’s life, there’s another corner to turn. Things could improve. New meds are always appearing. Hey, you never know, right? Hugs.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 7, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> It takes a lot of courage to NOT suicide in the face of deep mental anguish. I’m always admiring of those who stick around. To me, suicide is easy, but living? Ah, that’s another kettle of fish.
> 
> John Irving said it well through one of the characters in his novel “The Hotel New Hampshire”. The admonition-“keep passing those open windows.” Indeed.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for the loss of your wife. I wish you all the very best.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 7, 2022)

Back atcha, BA.


----------



## rgames (Sep 7, 2022)

metalchord said:


> l
> I've been playing guitar ever since I was 12, and then move to electric guitar and got very good at it, at the age of 30 I tried my first antidepressants and it actually made me more creative and got me into music production \ composing, I started to get good at it and landed several gigs with big trailer libraries, when I stopped the meds my passion to create music was diminished ,I could still create but it was more hard, boring and scary, on the other end I was able to work on myself be more connected to myself and work on my mental health.
> 
> Now I'm 8 months off meds , the side effects were annoying and I wanted to see how I'm doing without meds, in the beginning it was rough but the more time as past I worked on my issues which was mainly depression and anxity self image issues and I am much better now , I have trouble sleeping to some extent and my mood is sometime low but my functioning as a human is ok, I have less motivation and I'm not enjoying things I used to do like composing and playing video games. ( dysthymia ?)
> ...


One key to improving mental health is acknowledging it's an issue that might take a while to sort out. It sounds like you've tried a few things and that's good, but it often takes a number of experiments to figure out what works for you. And sometimes what works through one phase of your life won't work in another, so dealing with depression/anxiety is a process of continuous re-evaluation. It sound like that might be where you are right now.

Mental illness is an illness like cancer or heart disease. It has a biological basis and is often no fault of the person suffering the illness. Furthermore, because of the social stigma (that is, thankfully, vanishing) it is likely the most undiagnosed illness in human history. Just like marathon runners who have heart attacks you can do everything right and still be subject to the genetic lottery that whacks you with the bad luck. So don't pay attention to anyone who thinks mental illness is not a legitimate illness, or somehow it's your fault.

The good news is there are very effective therapies these days. Meds are definitely an option and I wouldn't rule them out just because they're meds. I've seen dozens of lives transformed by taking a pill once a day - the results can be truly amazing, especially considering the minimal effort required. But there are plenty of other therapies including a managed diet, exercise, mindfulness activities, etc. Effective therapies often combine meds with those activities.

Regardless, there are options, and they're usually very effective once you find the one that works for you. And again, the one that works might change throughout your life.

The best advice I can give, having watched dozens of people successfully recover from depression and anxiety, is to ignore people who tell you "this is the answer." Instead, find the people who want to help you find the answer that works for you.

Best wishes,

rgames


----------



## Radim H. (Sep 11, 2022)

I just want to say that I appreciate this thread. Thank you all.


----------



## styphonthal (Sep 11, 2022)

I have quite a bit of experience in depression/anxiety treatment, and there is no one size fits all treatment. 
Example: Exercise can help some, others it will do nothing for. 

But one truth is that everyone responds to SSRI/SNRI differently, and science has no idea why. Someone may have great relief with one med that another person feels makes them worse. There is no short cut thru trial and error. Even that "drug gene panel" that they try to sell is bogus and fails in any real study. 

Second truth if someone tries to convince you/sell something that will "Fix everyone", it's a scam.


----------



## MusicStudent (Sep 11, 2022)

My mother taught me, " ...in life, we all have our crosses to bear". I have combined that wisdom with the mantra, " there but for the grace of God, go I". I pass these along only because they helped me and I hope they will help others. These stories are very touching.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 12, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> My mother taught me, " ...in life, we all have our crosses to bear". I have combined that wisdom with the mantra, " there but for the grace of God, go I". I pass these along only because they helped me and I hope they will help others. These stories are very touching.


Some crosses are heavier than others. I think it’s important to recognize that.


----------



## MusicStudent (Sep 12, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> Some crosses are heavier than others. I think it’s important to recognize that.


Amen to that.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 12, 2022)

Let me add my experience to those who cite exercise as a helper. 

I’ve had COVID twice and I think the second is either long COVID or it’s taking a LONG time for the symptoms of exhaustion to dissipate. However, years before and during COVID I’ve walked 3 or 4 miles a day in Central Park, 5-6 days a week. I cannot recommend this highly enough, building up some endorphins, getting some sun, being out among people and dogs and children (ok, I know they’re people too.) I’ve become a bit of a birdwatcher. I appreciate trees. Sometimes I play my guitar in the park. So many benefits to walking in a bit of nature. Just sayin.’


----------



## styphonthal (Sep 12, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> Let me add my experience to those who cite exercise as a helper.
> 
> I’ve had COVID twice and I think the second is either long COVID or it’s taking a LONG time for the symptoms of exhaustion to dissipate. However, years before and during COVID I’ve walked 3 or 4 miles a day in Central Park, 5-6 days a week. I cannot recommend this highly enough, building up some endorphins, getting some sun, being out among people and dogs and children (ok, I know they’re people too.) I’ve become a bit of a birdwatcher. I appreciate trees. Sometimes I play my guitar in the park. So many benefits to walking in a bit of nature. Just sayin.’


This is off topic, but related to your post

Studies have shown that pushing yourself physically during and immediately after COVID increase the chance of "Long COVID".


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 12, 2022)

thanks, but I’ve been too tired to push myself.


----------



## Radim H. (Sep 14, 2022)

Maybe this is old news to most, but be mindful of what you eat and drink and how it affects you.

In recent times scientists have been saying that the gut is the second brain, but now I'm thinking that from an evolutionary point of view it might have been the first brain.

And then there's the whole microbiome to contend with, what with its systemically roilsome clashes and controversies among different factions of microbes.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 15, 2022)

Radim H. said:


> Maybe this is old news to most, but be mindful of what you eat and drink and how it affects you.
> 
> In recent times scientists have been saying that the gut is the second brain, but now I'm thinking that from an evolutionary point of view it might have been the first brain.
> 
> And then there's the whole microbiome to contend with, what with its systemically roilsome clashes and controversies among different factions of microbes.


Good point. And, sadly, digestion is something that medication can mess up.


----------



## AbbeyRoad (Sep 21, 2022)

Radim H. said:


> Maybe this is old news to most, but be mindful of what you eat and drink and how it affects you.
> 
> In recent times scientists have been saying that the gut is the second brain, but now I'm thinking that from an evolutionary point of view it might have been the first brain.
> 
> And then there's the whole microbiome to contend with, what with its systemically roilsome clashes and controversies among different factions of microbes.


Lots of great info out there on the subject. Here's just a couple of links:









The Gut-Brain Axis: The Missing Link in Depression


The gut microbiota is essential to human health and the immune system and plays a major role in the bidirectional communication between the gut and the brain. Based on evidence, the gut microbiota is associated with metabolic disorders such as obesity, ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













The Gut-Brain Connection: How it Works and The Role of Nutrition


The communication system between your gut and brain is called the gut-brain axis. This article explores this gut-brain connection, plus how to improve it.




www.healthline.com


----------



## AEF (Sep 22, 2022)

From my long experience with OCD and depression, I believe the medication is what gives you a safety net from falling into the abyss. I am fortunate that zoloft work for me when I began it in the early 2000’s.

That said, I feel seeing a psychologist weekly (an actual PhD), as well as monthly psychiatrist check ins are critical to learning to manage your illness. It is a large expense, sadly, but I feel the synergy between the meds and the therapy is key. 

Don’t do recreational drugs, limit alcohol, get exercise, and keep busy. These are things that can be added on top of the direct treatment. Understand this is a lifelong “management” process, but these methods are proven and dramatically change lives.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 22, 2022)

AEF said:


> From my long experience with OCD and depression, I believe the medication is what gives you a safety net from falling into the abyss. I am fortunate that zoloft work for me when I began it in the early 2000’s.
> 
> That said, I feel seeing a psychologist weekly (an actual PhD), as well as monthly psychiatrist check ins are critical to learning to manage your illness. It is a large expense, sadly, but I feel the synergy between the meds and the therapy is key.
> 
> Don’t do recreational drugs, limit alcohol, get exercise, and keep busy. These are things that can be added on top of the direct treatment. Understand this is a lifelong “management” process, but these methods are proven and dramatically change lives.


That matches with my own personal experience too. Avoiding the worst danger does, I believe, make it worthwhile for me to persevere with the medication. Exercise, diet, and a healthy life style are important too. I wish it was easier to get therapy, especially when moving home suddenly completely alters what is available, and necessitates re-applying; but I'm working on getting some more.


----------

